# Meet Lars and Oderus



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Hi, I'm a new rat owner and new to this site so I thought I would introduce myself and post a couple pictures of my two girls Lars and Oderus. They are currently living in a Martin Cage One-Story 20 Gallon (Long) Aquarium Topper. 

Lars









Oderus









Lars and Oderus


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi there, welcome to the forums. 

Very cute ratties you have. I love the last picture!

Just a side note - you may want to consider covering the wire floors in your cage so they're not so hard on your rats' feet. Rats can get a condition called "Bumblefoot", which is a fungal infection that can be brought on by the mix of urine and walking on wire floors.


----------



## yonksgirl (Apr 23, 2007)

They are adorable! Congrats on your new babies!


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words everyone. 

DonnaK - Thank you for the information. What would you recommend on top of the wire floors? I was thinking maybe a couple towels or some carpet pieces.


----------



## IceLore (May 13, 2007)

Arorable girls. ^^ I love their names too.

To cover wire floors, I've always used linoleum tiles. They are easy to clean and cut to fit, and you can just attach them with zip ties. 

Post some more pictures! lol


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Linoleum tiles sound like a great idea. I am going to look into those. 

I'll post some more pictures when I get back home.


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

hwt2752002 said:


> Thank you for the kind words everyone.
> 
> DonnaK - Thank you for the information. What would you recommend on top of the wire floors? I was thinking maybe a couple towels or some carpet pieces.


Linoleum tiles do seem to be popular - just be sure to stick them top and bottom so you don't have any exposed sticky bits! :lol: Other people also use towels, fleece etc. I wouldn't recommend carpet pieces, unless you have a lot of them readily available, as they will be harder to clean. Basically anything that will separate them from the wire floors, stay in place, is easy to clean and is not harmful to the rats if they chew it.


----------



## hwt2752002 (May 14, 2007)

Thank you DonnaK for the help. I am going to be picking something up in the next couple days to cover the wire floor the last thing I want is to have my girl's feet get Bumblefoot. 

Here are some more pictures for those that asked.

Oderus on top of the cage









Lars in her hammock









Lars and Oderus in their hammock


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

aw, your ratties are adorable.


----------



## mnic001 (May 9, 2007)

I love the pic of Lars and Oderus in the hammock together. So sweet. They look very happy.


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

yet again awww


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Absolutely gorgeous!!

And, you're quite welcome


----------

